# ALL WL wins Conformation Class!



## robinhuerta

Just a little *bragg*.....
We attended Chicago Schutzhund Verein's Conformation Show yesterday...._despite the thunderstorm_, it was a very nice show with a great group of participants, and the club did a wonderful job!

*biggest bragg*
VP1 9-12mo male: *Jayare vom Kistha Haus* (all WL dog).
Judge's comment: "One of the nicest Grau dogs that he has seen in a long time".....
Congrats to our close friends.. Ed & Kelly Williams!
Congrats to Kim Haegely of JustK9's...breeder! :happyboogie:

*our personal proud braggs*
VP1 3-6mo female: *Tequila von Huerta Hof*
SG2 18-24mo female*: Olexa von Huerta Hof*
SG1 18-24mo male*: Primo von Huerta Hof*
V2 WC Male*: Ivan von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1* 
Show SV Judge: Herr Rainer Mast:congratulations:
Congrats our wonderful friends & team members! 

Thanks for letting me share......
Robin


----------



## Samba

Nice results! Congrats to all!


----------



## Castlemaid

Wow, what an amazing bragg! Congrats Robin, much to be proud of!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Congrats on all counts, sounds like yesterday was a very, very good day in your world!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

great job! Congrats!! That's your Rookie puppy right? Ok so show us some pics!! Haven't seen him since he was 'little" !


----------



## Mrs.K

Congratulations. You truly have a reason to brag and to be proud off. 

:congratulations::congratulations:



> great job! Congrats!! That's your Rookie puppy right? Ok so show us some pics!! Haven't seen him since he was 'little" !


Yeah, I want to see pics too


----------



## Andaka

Way to go!!


----------



## Liesje

Congrats, Robin!!!

I'm getting a WL puppy next month and can't wait to SHOW him, hehe! I will probably be contacting your team for handling help soon enough...


----------



## Deejays_Owner

That's great & a big :congratulations: Robin!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

That is pretty cool!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

SO exciting!

Congrats!


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Robin I sent you a PM....


----------



## HayesEquineArt

That's great!!


----------



## Vinnie

robinhuerta said:


> *biggest bragg*
> VP1 9-12mo male: *Jayare vom Kistha Haus* (all WL dog).
> Judge's comment: "One of the nicest Grau dogs that he has seen in a long time".....
> Congrats to our close friends.. Ed & Kelly Williams!
> Congrats to Kim Haegely of JustK9's...breeder! :happyboogie:


What? Really? So those working lines aren't so ugly after all. 
Congrats to owners, breeder and handler. I'll have to good look for a picture of this handsome boy. 



robinhuerta said:


> *our personal proud braggs*
> VP1 3-6mo female: *Tequila von Huerta Hof*
> SG2 18-24mo female*: Olexa von Huerta Hof*
> SG1 18-24mo male*: Primo von Huerta Hof*
> V2 WC Male*: Ivan von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1*
> Show SV Judge: Herr Rainer Mast:congratulations:
> Congrats our wonderful friends & team members!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> Robin


 :congratulations:To you and your team.


----------



## Stosh

Great job! At our monthly training club meetings, whoever has a brag has to stand up and hand over $1.00 to the treasurer before you can brag- at the end of the year we donate our brag money to canine cancer research. You would have needed a $20!


----------



## 24kgsd

Way to go Robin, Carlos and the Huerto Hof team! Won or lose the Huerto Hof people are always a class act.


----------



## justk9s

I am so proud of my boy Bear. I no longer own him, but Robin, Carlos and Ed are the best owners for Bear. They are proving a Working line can do it.. and a 100% DDR Pedigree to boot.. 
Pictured below, Bear, Rookie(his sire) and Tika(his dam)

KIM

www.justk9s.com


----------



## robinhuerta

Thanks everyone!
We believe in the "total GSD"....we have no tunnel vision for any bloodline.....a genetically sound GSD is all that matters.
*Kim (Justk9's)*....We thank you for breeding the quality dogs we have attained from you, and we will do our very best for them. You're a quality person & I would always consider a dog from you.
*Julie (Alta-Tollhaus)*....We think very highly of you and your breeding practises.
I know that you have/do breed exceptional dogs, have high moral ethics, and will guide your puppy buyers whenever they need it.
I would also own a puppy from your breedings without hesitation.....
Thanks again for all the well wishes!
Robin Huerta


----------



## codmaster

robinhuerta said:


> Just a little *bragg*.....
> We attended Chicago Schutzhund Verein's Conformation Show yesterday...._despite the thunderstorm_, it was a very nice show with a great group of participants, and the club did a wonderful job!
> 
> *biggest bragg*
> VP1 9-12mo male: *Jayare vom Kistha Haus* (all WL dog).
> Judge's comment: "One of the nicest Grau dogs that he has seen in a long time".....
> Congrats to our close friends.. Ed & Kelly Williams!
> Congrats to Kim Haegely of JustK9's...breeder! :happyboogie:
> 
> *our personal proud braggs*
> VP1 3-6mo female: *Tequila von Huerta Hof*
> SG2 18-24mo female*: Olexa von Huerta Hof*
> SG1 18-24mo male*: Primo von Huerta Hof*
> V2 WC Male*: Ivan von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1* Show SV Judge: Herr Rainer Mast:congratulations:
> Congrats our wonderful friends & team members! Thanks for letting me share......
> Robin


Big Congrats!

Just out of curiosity - how many dogs/bitches were entered in the conformation show?


----------



## robinhuerta

Codmaster.....in the 9-12mo class males...there were a total of 5 dogs entered.
4-SL & 1WL.
Most of the classes were between 5 & 6 dogs....(average size)...some were smaller, 3-4 dogs.


----------



## codmaster

robinhuerta said:


> Codmaster.....in the 9-12mo class males...there were a total of 5 dogs entered.
> 4-SL & 1WL.
> Most of the classes were between 5 & 6 dogs....(average size)...some were smaller, 3-4 dogs.


Thanks!


----------



## CaseysGSD

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

:happyboogie: Way to go !!!! Love hearing that, nice WL stealing the show !  

CONGRATS !!!!


----------

